# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Supprimer le silence avec SOX

## erkan37

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment supprimer le silence a la fin d'un fichier son, apparemment il faudrait utiliser la mthode silence mais je n'y parviens pas.


Merciii

----------


## fleurrouge

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir comment supprimer le silence a la fin d'un fichier son, apparemment il faudrait utiliser la mthode silence mais je n'y parviens pas.
> 
> 
> Merciii


salut jt'ai un projet de fin d'tude
et j'ai enregistrer le son mais il ya un silence au dbut d'enregistrement et je veux le supprimer mais j'ai pas trouv une solution 
j'ai trouv juste comment le detect
j'spre qu'il ya quelqu'un qui peux m'aid 
merci d'avance

----------


## Invit

> salut jt'ai un projet de fin d'tude
> et j'ai enregistrer le son mais il ya un silence au dbut d'enregistrement et je veux le supprimer mais j'ai pas trouv une solution 
> j'ai trouv juste comment le detect
> j'spre qu'il ya quelqu'un qui peux m'aid 
> merci d'avance


Tu aurais du ouvrir un nouveau topic au lieu de greffer a ici !
Utilise Audacity pour faire le montage, c'est pas bien sorcier  faire.

----------

